
Tom Knight, Godfather Of Synthetic Biology, On How To Learn Something New - tokenadult
http://www.fastcompany.com/3000760/tom-knight-godfather-synthetic-biology-how-learn-something-new
======
ScottWhigham
Save yourself the time: " I like to read books, three or four at a time. I
rarely read books all the way through. I’ll get a few books on a subject--you
want single-author books, someone with a well-defined point of view--and read
a section, and then switch to a different book and read about the same thing.
I keep switching back and forth--it’s a great technique because you get to
look at the same subject from many people’s perspective. That turns out to be
actually really useful."

~~~
EvanKelly
I thought the whole article was pretty interesting. I participated on an iGEM
team a few years ago under a professor whose story was pretty similar to
Knight's.

It's refreshing to see established academics willing to take a sophomore level
biology course so they can learn the fundamentals of how a biology lab works.

